# Bee sting reaction



## jrbbees

At this point only time will help.
BUT, DON'T go back to the bee yard without an Epi pen. 
Could mean your life.
Next time take Benadryl before you work your bees.


----------



## dray34

Can your allergy to stings change? I thought if you were allergic at the dangerous level then you had to carry an epi-pen and if you weren't allergic then you were ok. I guess everyone has some kind of reaction but didn't know that it changes. Maybe it can get to a dangerous level with multiple stings.


----------



## beyondthesidewalks

There are lots of reasons for different reactions to stings. Use of ibuprofen or any anti-inflammatory drug that ends in -fen can amplify local reactions to bee stings. Number of stings in the same area of the body can contribute. Length of time the stinger could pump venom into the body and how the stinger was removed can play a role. Localized swelling, redness and itching are NORMAL reactions to bee stings. If you have general swelling everywhere, especially your throat, then you need an epipen, should investigate with a doctor just how allergic your are to bee venom and consider the wisdom of keeping bees.

Sometimes I think there are folks on this discussion that own stock in the company(ies) that make(s) epipens.


----------



## Devorah aka GrannyBee

Hi guys, 
thanks for the comments. It got so bad today I had to call doc. He prescribed Prednisone for 6 days. I wish I had read your post before but will still take the ibuprofen-good advise. I should have thought of that! The epipen is probably a good idea but given it is $100+ and only last a yr. It seems like a big step. Guess to save a life- not so much! ) Just hope I won't need that drastic of measure. 
Only my hands reacted. I did read earlier from a nurse's post in another thread that a man lost his life that had no signs previously of any allergy to bee stings. So that's scary! WEll guess I'll see how this Prednisone goes. thx all.


----------



## jadell

I doubt you need an epi-pen. Like beyondthesidewalks said, localized swelling is normal. Check with your local fire dept and see if they are EMT certified. If they are, the epi-pen is just a phone call away. And yes, you will have time to call before the reaction starts. They are trained in it's use. It KILLS me to see everyone telling folks to get epi-pens for local reactions, when they obviously haven't been trained with it considering the advice they give. Four stings is a lot to take in one very small area, like a hand. Hope the itching goes away soon.


----------



## Bee Bliss

It also kills me to see steroids given out for local reactions. Yes, local reactions can be uncomfortable. Benedryll can be helpful as can warmth/heat applied to the area which helps spread the venom out of the area. Maybe you could have soaked the hands in warm water. I used to itch like a monkey. Not anymore, though. Got pretty used to the venom. 

When a person gets stung, the body responds (immune system). The body's healing response is to increase blood supply/flow (circulation) and fluids, warmth to the area which also brings oxygen, body chemicals, etc. to the area.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper

Welcome to Beesource! Topical treatments are just a placebo for a sub-cutaneous injection - bee sting. Ice packs would have helped along with anti-histamines. First generation anti-histamines would have helped you sleep through the night.


----------



## Devorah aka GrannyBee

You know I LOVE THIS FORUM! Beesource is wonderful! I had a strong feeling posting about this would make all the difference and it is proving correct. I now can certainly (totally) agree with you _topical treatments _(and I bought them out!!) *none worked *one bit! Not even slightly! While waiting on my presciption I did buy a cold/hot pack that will fit on my wrist. I'm so glad to hear this is recommended and why it helps! I took Benydril several times and it didn't help at all. I think that's why the doc precribed the steriod b/c he asked if I had tried over the counter antihistamines. At that point, I was ready to take "anything!" 
I woke this early (an hour ago) b/c it is still itching and burning. Swelling is going down however. THANK GOODNESS! 
I guess the main cause of all this is being stung so many times in each hand. These stings on contact were far far more painful than I've ever experienced. Not sure why- I've been stung in my hand before- (only once at time) but it didn't hurt anything like this time has! gee they wanted me "out of their house!!" So bee it! I got out! I will admit this inspection had the hive/s opened longer than I normally do. Just a lot to see and wanted to do one good thourough inspection. Guess I need to shorten my visits!


----------



## jadell

Bee Bliss said:


> It also kills me to see steroids given out for local reactions. Yes, local reactions can be uncomfortable.


 Haha, I'll let you talk to my fiance about that the next time poison ivy's wrath is upon her. We have medicines for a reason!


----------



## Sherillynn

Well, steroids ARE a wonderful thing. If the swelling gets bad enough, it can impede your circulation and you could lose a finger. Why would you want to risk that when you can take a short course of steroids at a low dose and have a good outcome? And jadell, you are right, we have these medications, and while I don't condone bringing them out at the drop of a hat, they are useful for many things, including to ease suffering.
Ice will work for relieving the pain but really and truly, it isn't going to fix a severe local reaction that the original author clearly had. While its great to have an immune system that works well, sometimes an overzealous immune system can be detrimental too.
Sure am glad your hand is feeling better!


----------



## Stacykins

Sometimes steroids are necessary if the swelling is bad, like has been mentioned. A bit of swelling at the site is normal, but some people, about 10% of the population, can have what is known as a large local reaction. I am one of those 10%. If I get stung the area swells up, usually at least a 5" diameter. I normally just tough it out and take benadryl and ibuprofen and use ice. Though last time I took multiple hits on my hands (WASN'T wearing gloves!) because I pissed them off (dropped a frame full of bees, yea, butterfingers, I know). One even got in my veil since I must've not zipped it all the way and nailed me on the face. Lets just say I couldn't do anything with my hands because they were SO swollen, and it looked like a boxer had decked me in the face, too. So off to urgent care I went for an IM hit of steroids for immediate relief and a 'scrip for the oral kind. 

I do hope the swelling, itching, and redness continues to go down so you can find relief!


----------

